# 18" in S-Line Package (Canada)



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e_SaF3Ubzo

For those who are interested, the 18" wheels in the S-line package are identical to those in the youtube video (skip to 4:30).

The non-S Line 18" gets the non titanum version.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hmm. Those are very “meh" worthy, but if I'm being honest, I generally don't care for a lot of Audi's standard wheel choices.

I can only imagine how low-end the monochromatic version will look.

As long as the S3 wheels are what's been shown on the red press car, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

mixed feelings about these, they are ok. hope there will be more options for s-line wheels.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't mind these


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

so it's confirmed we are only getting 1 choice of wheels for s-line?

I want these instead:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FkHynKdEh8


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Those look very similar to what AoA shows in the press photos for the US S3:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Still sort of hoping for these, though...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> so it's confirmed we are only getting 1 choice of wheels for s-line?
> 
> I want these instead:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FkHynKdEh8


There is option for 19" for S-Line, but the base S-line wheels are the 10-spoke ones.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is the breakdown of S-Line package. It does indeed say wheels are 18" 10-spoke Titanium colour alloy. 

S line Sport Package
S line exterior
18" 10-spoke Titanium colour alloy
Flat bottom bteering wheel with paddle shifters
Black headliner
225/40 all season tires
S line badging
Comfort sport seats, front
Brushed aluminum trim
S line door sills
S line Sport Suspension


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Here is the breakdown of S-Line package. It does indeed say wheels are 18" 10-spoke Titanium colour alloy.
> 
> S line Sport Package
> S line exterior
> ...


That's also what I see from my ordering guide.

One thing to clarify is that this is the S-line *Sport *Package (the one with the S line sport suspension). There is another package called S-line Package that comes with everything listed EXCEPT for the S line sport suspension.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

yet to see a wheel I like on the new A3, last gen 2010 A3 with the multi spoke wheels were pretty good for an OEM wheel


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Boosted 01 R said:


> yet to see a wheel I like on the new A3, last gen 2010 A3 with the multi spoke wheels were pretty good for an OEM wheel


I like!


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> That's also what I see from my ordering guide.
> 
> One thing to clarify is that this is the S-line *Sport *Package (the one with the S line sport suspension). There is another package called S-line Package that comes with everything listed EXCEPT for the S line sport suspension.


I am hoping to get a 2.0T Quattro with a Titanium Grey Interior. I am not sure that either S-Line package with be standard on that level, but if there are is there any way to not get the black headliner? Can't you just get the Grey matching headliner to match the interior? Also, has anyone got a A3 sedan order guide they can post, yet?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jettagreg said:


> I am hoping to get a 2.0T Quattro with a Titanium Grey Interior. I am not sure that either S-Line package with be standard on that level, but if there are is there any way to not get the black headliner? Can't you just get the Grey matching headliner to match the interior? Also, has anyone got a A3 sedan order guide they can post, yet?


S-line package is NOT standard for the 2.0T quattro. However, if you do choose to get the S-line package, you WILL get the black headliner.

I can't post it, but feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Black/ anthracite headliner over a grey interior is actually sort of a neat look, IMO. I'm having a very difficult time locating a photo as it was produced for one model year for the GLI only, but I have a friend with a Shadow Blue over Art Grey GLI.


----------



## MikeyLikesVW (Feb 20, 2001)

*Worse than meh...*

Just ugly. I really hope that's not the US version. Love the second set of s3 wheels- hope that's what we get.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

MikeyLikesVW said:


> Just ugly. I really hope that's not the US version. Love the second set of s3 wheels- hope that's what we get.


you can always opt for the 19".


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Are the standard non s line wheels better, been unable to see those everything shows the 19"?... I am really not into those wheels at all.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BrutusA3 said:


> Are the standard non s line wheels better, been unable to see those everything shows the 19"?... I am really not into those wheels at all.


The non S line 18" wheels are identical to the S line wheels except for the lack of the Titanium scheme. You can check it out in the Audi.de website (the 10-spoke one).


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> The non S line 18" wheels are identical to the S line wheels except for the lack of the Titanium scheme. You can check it out in the Audi.de website (the 10-spoke one).


Used that audi IPad app this i think is accurate if so I prefer the standard 5 spoke and optional 19" but not s line, bummer. I took a screen capture of each wheel but no idea how to insert it from my iPad into this message thread. It is the page after the color pallet if someone wants to post.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BrutusA3 said:


> Used that audi IPad app this i think is accurate if so I prefer the standard 5 spoke and optional 19" but not s line, bummer. I took a screen capture of each wheel but no idea how to insert it from my iPad into this message thread. It is the page after the color pallet if someone wants to post.


The standard 5-spoke is 17". There is no 5-spoke 18" available in Canada.

As I said, the 18" wheels are identical, regardless of S-line or not. It is just color difference.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just do not like those 18", I prefer the 5 spoke 17. So basically if I wanted the s line then I am screwed, I would upgrade to the 19" which I love but I have heard 19" drive pretty harsh, thus back to square one :-(.

Anyone care to comment about driving on 19, I guess until we drive the a3 in 19 can't be exact just curious on some other cars.

B.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BrutusA3 said:


> I just do not like those 18", I prefer the 5 spoke 17. So basically if I wanted the s line then I am screwed, I would upgrade to the 19" which I love but I have heard 19" drive pretty harsh, thus back to square one :-(.
> 
> Anyone care to comment about driving on 19, I guess until we drive the a3 in 19 can't be exact just curious on some other cars.
> 
> B.



There is still another alternative....you can go for the S3. Otherwise, yea...if you go S-line, you'd have to go for the optional 19" if you hate the 18".


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I cant believe how many of you guys are hemming and hawing over OEM wheel choices...

http://hartmannwheels.com/audi-wheels


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

ChrisFu said:


> I cant believe how many of you guys are hemming and hawing over OEM wheel choices...
> 
> http://hartmannwheels.com/audi-wheels


good point  i'll just get new wheels sometime next year.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> good point  i'll just get new wheels sometime next year.


Hi Tekmo, I sent you a private message, hopefully you don't mind responding to it.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

yes, of course you can always add aftermarket wheels. But my issue is I would love it to be all rolled into one financing, can get it past the boss (wife) if already on there and mostly I view going up to the S-line as getting downgraded in my wheel (pay extra but a wheel you don't like, but then spend even more money to get aftermarket, which does not make sense). Assuming the IPAD Audi A3 app is correct and those are the standard wheels they are showing 5 spoke 17" I actually like them quite a bit, + I just do not think where I live the 19" will be very comfortable on some of the crappy roads I have around here if I also upgrade that when getting s-line. I wonder if I could work out a deal with the dealership keep the standard wheels and they can keep the upgraded wheels or something, just not digging on those 18" 10 spoke, why can't they offer a few options for wheels on the s-line.

There I am done my whining. Should I also mention still no info on U.S. pricing, AoA you are killing me.

B.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I may downgrade from the forced 19” as well... haven't decided yet. I want magnetic suspension, so I will have 19" wheels.

I will already have to buy one set as I'll need winter wheels, so I'd prefer to not buy two sets. Maybe I'll just sack up and learn to like the ride quality on 19" wheels. That's the best bet, at least, since it appears I'll like the US 19" S3 wheels (assuming they're what we've seen on the red S3 at the LA Auto Show).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BrutusA3 said:


> yes, of course you can always add aftermarket wheels. But my issue is I would love it to be all rolled into one financing, can get it past the boss (wife) if already on there and mostly I view going up to the S-line as getting downgraded in my wheel (pay extra but a wheel you don't like, but then spend even more money to get aftermarket, which does not make sense). Assuming the IPAD Audi A3 app is correct and those are the standard wheels they are showing 5 spoke 17" I actually like them quite a bit, + I just do not think where I live the 19" will be very comfortable on some of the crappy roads I have around here if I also upgrade that when getting s-line. I wonder if I could work out a deal with the dealership keep the standard wheels and they can keep the upgraded wheels or something, just not digging on those 18" 10 spoke, why can't they offer a few options for wheels on the s-line.
> 
> There I am done my whining. Should I also mention still no info on U.S. pricing, AoA you are killing me.
> 
> B.


Maybe get the 17" as winter wheels? Buy another set of 18" for summer?


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> S-line package is NOT standard for the 2.0T quattro. However, if you do choose to get the S-line package, you WILL get the black headliner.
> 
> I can't post it, but feel free to ask questions.


Hmmmmmm. I can't stand black interiors. The black headliner would make it look even darker and dismal. I wonder if you could do a factory order and have them replace the black with the Titanium Gray? I would ask you questions but that would take forever. Is Audi not allowing you to post it? If you can't I will just wait until someone can do so. Thanks.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jettagreg said:


> Hmmmmmm. I can't stand black interiors. The black headliner would make it look even darker and dismal. I wonder if you could do a factory order and have them replace the black with the Titanium Gray? I would ask you questions but that would take forever. Is Audi not allowing you to post it? If you can't I will just wait until someone can do so. Thanks.


Someone else has posted the ordering guide on another thread (the Canadian price has been released thread). Page 6 of that thread.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jettagreg said:


> Hmmmmmm. I can't stand black interiors. The black headliner would make it look even darker and dismal. I wonder if you could do a factory order and have them replace the black with the Titanium Gray? I would ask you questions but that would take forever. Is Audi not allowing you to post it? If you can't I will just wait until someone can do so. Thanks.


I'll be very, very surprised if any Exclusive program we get on the A3 and S3 is comprehensive enough to allow that type of thing.


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> Someone else has posted the ordering guide on another thread (the Canadian price has been released thread). Page 6 of that thread.


Thanks for the info. A couple of observations. I am going to guess that the order guide for the US will be different. We will probably not get three levels of trim. And of course our pricing will be different (not Canadian dollars). Also, why does it seem that every other country offers front fog lights, but we can't get them here? Even as an option?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jettagreg said:


> Thanks for the info. A couple of observations. I am going to guess that the order guide for the US will be different. We will probably not get three levels of trim. And of course our pricing will be different (not Canadian dollars). Also, why does it seem that every other country offers front fog lights, but we can't get them here? Even as an option?


I think no one here has seen the order guide for the US yet.

IMO, I think the A3 (especially the non-S-Line) looks better without front fog lights.


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> I'll be very, very surprised if any Exclusive program we get on the A3 and S3 is comprehensive enough to allow that type of thing.


Well. There is always HOPE.


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> I think no one here has seen the order guide for the US yet.
> 
> IMO, I think the A3 (especially the non-S-Line) looks better without front fog lights.


I am fine with your opinion, but I would prefer at least, a choice to have them as an option.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jettagreg said:


> I am fine with your opinion, but I would prefer at least, a choice to have them as an option.


Point taken. 

Did Audi US specifically say that the A3 does not come with fog lights?


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> Point taken.
> 
> Did Audi US specifically say that the A3 does not come with fog lights?


I have no idea. But I don't see them on the Canadian guide either, unless they are the "all weather lights: that are mentioned in the LED Lighting Package?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jettagreg said:


> Thanks for the info. A couple of observations. I am going to guess that the order guide for the US will be different. We will probably not get three levels of trim. And of course our pricing will be different (not Canadian dollars). Also, why does it seem that every other country offers front fog lights, but we can't get them here? Even as an option?


I actually expect that we will get three levels- Premium, Premium Plus, and Prestige. I don't expect all levels to be available for all cars, sort of like the way it's done in Canada where the S3 doesn't get the lowest trim level.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jettagreg said:


> I have no idea. But I don't see them on the Canadian guide either, unless they are the "all weather lights: that are mentioned in the LED Lighting Package?


Don't know that they've said either way, but I do know the grilles on the S3 in LA appeared to have a spot for a thin lamp of some sort, though none was present.

I'm glad they're honest, though, with the nomenclature. Hardly any manufacturer is equipping cars with true “fog lamps" these days. They're really just auxiliary driving lights anymore.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jettagreg said:


> I have no idea. But I don't see them on the Canadian guide either, unless they are the "all weather lights: that are mentioned in the LED Lighting Package?


If you go to the Audi Canada website and go to vehicle features, it says specifically that all trims get front fog lights as standard.


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> If you go to the Audi Canada website and go to vehicle features, it says specifically that all trims get front fog lights as standard.


I see that is true of Canadian models, but I am in the US and I don't believe I will be buying an A3 from any dealer in Canada. No offense intended for our great neighbors up north.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jettagreg said:


> I see that is true of Canadian models, but I am in the US and I don't believe I will be buying an A3 from any dealer in Canada. No offense intended for our great neighbors up north.


I'd expect the US to get the fog lights as well.


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> I'd expect the US to get the fog lights as well.


Keeping fingers crossed.:laugh:

Now, if I can just do something about that black headliner is the S-line option??????????????


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jettagreg said:


> Keeping fingers crossed.:laugh:
> 
> Now, if I can just do something about that black headliner is the S-line option??????????????


Maybe US will get different headliner colors for S-line.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The only A3s that I know of that didn't come with fog lights were the original 2 demo units that each dealer got back in 2005.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBrpqSNTloU

Skip to 2:55.

A video showing how the S-line 18" wheels look on a S-line A3 cabriolet.


----------

